# Finally a nice day! Snow is receding…



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

We have had so many super cold days alternating with snow storms.
Today is was so beautiful and sunny, the goats were out suntanning for 5 hours!
Caramel is better at selfies than I am.
Coco getting his face in the right spot. His body is actually in the shade. He was too hot at 0* F
Jeffrey checking out the iPad
Caramel again, sunning her buns.
May in front of the snow wall.

Willow soaking up the rays.
Do I have a tan yet?

Caramel wishes the quarantine was over now!








It’s still not a treat, Jeffrey!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like they are all happy!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Aww! I didn't know you had a mini mancha!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Beautiful!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Lil Boogie said:


> Aww! I didn't know you had a mini mancha!


I do! Since 3 weeks!! 💕


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww! They are all so beautiful! Carmel is so cute! I hope it gets warmer there


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Aww, you all look so happy in the sunshine!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Nothing like nice warm sun after so much harsh weather. Happy sun-loving goats! And yes, Willow. I think you are getting a tan to rival Malibu Barbie. 😄


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh what fun! Love the pictures! Caramel is a perfect fit! So adorable! Im thrilled for you!💗💝


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh those happy goatees! They look wonderful @MadHouse, so healthy and content! How much longer till Carmel gets out of quarantine? Should be soon, yes? 
I can’t wait to see them all playing together.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

What a nice crew! I love seeing Caramel's pictures, I think she was meant to be yours! And Coco is too stinking cute!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That’s so much snow! I still don’t know how you’ve managed to shovel all those little paths for them. And it’s funny because 0*F would not be warm here at all. We complain when it gets in the low 30’s. And by we, I mean the goats and myself. Hahaha. 

I love the super up close Jeffrey pics. He’s such a nut. And Caramel looks like she’s happy to pose with you. Everyone looks so fluffy and healthy and as cheerful as can be.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> Oh those happy goatees! They look wonderful @MadHouse, so healthy and content! How much longer till Carmel gets out of quarantine? Should be soon, yes?
> I can’t wait to see them all playing together.


Soon, yes!
I’m going to work on making the walkable areas bigger, so that the shorter girls don’t sink out of signt in the deep snow. Then Caramel will have more room to run away from any scary advancing old-timers.
I will be an exciting time, when they all get to play together.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love beautiful days.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

They all look amazing and happy!! Thanks for sharing the adorable pictures! 💕


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> They all look amazing and happy!! Thanks for sharing the adorable pictures! 💕


My pleasure 😊!
Thanks everyone for your kind words!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Aw. Lovely happy goaties!! 😍


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

We have been blessed with nice days lately!










Caramel finding her place in the group.



















And these are the other “goats” outside of the fence, also enjoying the day.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Aww every looks like they are enjoying the weather even the wild "goats"! 😄 🦌🐐


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Very nice! We have been up into the 40s the past few days and it feels amazing!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Rancho Draco said:


> Very nice! We have been up into the 40s the past few days and it feels amazing!


Today’s high here is 3*F!!! It feels amazing too!! (As long as the sun is out.)


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Gosh I'm glad we're out of the single digit temps. Still dipping down pretty low overnight but the daytime has been beautiful 😍


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Always nice when the sun is shining!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Love the pictures. All the goats looks so happy. Even the “other goats.”


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Wow, deer!! How cool. 😍


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Gorgeous pictures! I love seeing your herd, even wild additions. I hope you get a bunch more sunny days. It does wonders for the spirit.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Caramel saves the day!





Vimeo







vimeo.com


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Good girl Caramel!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww she needs a hero's cape! Such a good girl!😁💖


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

All Caramel had to do was take one step forward and the deer is like "Oh I'm so out of here". 😂


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

She’s a very intimidating unicorn!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay Carmel! Chase off that food stealing deer....protecting your new herd, good girl!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY Carmel.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How pretty


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Caramel cracks me up with her one horn.  So glad you got her, enjoying the pictures!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

She approached the wayward deer with confidence and posturing. Let them know which side of the fence belongs to whom Miss Caramella. She was such a good girl in the way she handled herself. Better than a certain wether living here that decided to chase after the departing deer herd.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Caramel is definitely a brave little unicorn goat!




NigerianNewbie said:


> Better than a certain wether living here that decided to chase after the departing deer herd.


 Oh no.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

We have been walking the deer trails every day.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So nice of the deer to clear paths for you. 😄 

Everyone is looking so good! Jeffery is so majestic bringing up the rear. Caramel makes May look a bit plump, but don't tell her I said that. 😉


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

She has big bones!!! 😾
😂


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww they look so happy! I’m Caramel doing so good with the herd!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

They look happy to be out and about! Are you getting any meltdown?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww look at you and your herd! They look happy & healthy! Im thrilled Caramel is already family! Good Job! Love the pictures!💞💖


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks everyone!
I am pretty happy with how they all find their place on the line up.
@Rancho Draco , we are getting meltdown! This week has been above freezing in the daytime, and below freezing at night, so that is good news for a slow melt (so far). I hope we don’t get what you have, but with the amount of snow here, there’s bound to be a giant mud mess for sure.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Exciting! It's colder today and we had a good freeze last night so we only have a couple inches of water on top of the mud today. I hope your melt is slow!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is awesome.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Aww, it looks like you all had a wonderful walk in the deer paths. 🥰🦌


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice! They look happy to be out.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Your goats look happy to be out!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

What a beautiful herd. They look like they are having so much fun going on walks with you. And Caramel fits right in. I love it.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

This is how it starts. The other videos did not want to load.





Vimeo







vimeo.com


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love the video and the beautiful goats, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

It is too slushy on the deer trails now. I take the goats to the road (check for traffic) and run back to the driveway, and then do it again. This was their 4th run a row yesterday.




__





Vimeo







vimeo.com


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

They look so happy to be out and running! Haha! 😃 Do you ever have trouble getting them all to go back in their pen?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

You are haveing WAY TOO MUCH FUN! Lol Love the video! So neat!💗😁🙃


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> They look so happy to be out and running! Haha! 😃 Do you ever have trouble getting them all to go back in their pen?


Thanks! 😊 
This time of year they go back in willingly, after they have run enough. They are sheep enough… it just takes one to go in, the others follow.
Once there is green stuff growing, the walks are longer, and after an hour they are thirsty 😉.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> You are haveing WAY TOO MUCH FUN! Lol Love the video! So neat!💗😁🙃


😛 It is a lot of fun! I love seeing them run. On this video they were already tired.
Thank you! 😄


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh my gosh I love it!! Thanks for sharing! 😍😄


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love that, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

We haven’t been able to go for walks for a while, because it was either icy or slushy on the trails. We have such a slow melt, with freezing temps every night.
Today there is lots of ground showing, but it’s not too wet for hooves to walk in.
We are having a big snowstorm warning. So here is our outing, before the goats will be cooped up in the barn.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yay! There will be green growing things before you know it!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww Caramel looks so happy! Her new family Looks Great!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Aw, such a happy little herd. Caramel’s close up is too adorable! Enjoy the ground before the snow covers it again. I know you’re predicted to have a pretty harsh blizzard, so stay safe out there. Has the snow started yet?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

FizzyGoats said:


> Aw, such a happy little herd. Caramel’s close up is too adorable! Enjoy the ground before the snow covers it again. I know you’re predicted to have a pretty harsh blizzard, so stay safe out there. Has the snow started yet?


Thanks!
And yes, it is snowing and blowing now. The whole province is closed. 😳


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Aww I didn't know you were going to have more snow. Bummer. 😒 

Stay warm!


----------

